# Probleme beim Ausführen einer jar-Datei im Browser



## thobeoz (14. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine jar-Datei, die beim Ausführen auf dem Desktop problemlos funktioniert.
Wenn ich sie nun in einer HTML- Datei im Internet Explorer/Firefox aufrufe, sehe ich die Oberfläche des Programms (Buttons, Labels, etc.) aber es tut sich nichts beim Klicken auf die Buttons.

Weiß jemand was hier los ist?


----------



## torax13 (15. September 2008)

Öffne mal die JavaConsole und schau ob Du dort igendwelche Meldungen Exceptions findest.


----------



## thobeoz (18. September 2008)

Also, die Java Konsole wirft eine Exception (diese erscheint jedoch nicht, wenn ich das Programm in Eclipse ausführe).
Ich hab die Fehlerquelle soweit eingegrenzt, als das ich weiß, dass das Problem in dieser Zeile liegt:

saxParser.parse(httpadresse,s=new Sax());

Hilft das jemand weiter?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. September 2008)

Hallo,

welche Exception?

Gruß Tom


----------



## thobeoz (19. September 2008)

RuntimeException:

Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-2" java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission http://www.wmap.cz:80 connect,resolve)

at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkConnect(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.openServer(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.<init>(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.New(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.New(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getNewHttpClient(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.plainConnect(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getInputStream(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLEntityManager.setupCurrentEntity(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLVersionDetector.determineDocVersion(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.SAXParserImpl$JAXPSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
at javax.xml.parsers.SAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
at javax.xml.parsers.SAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
at start.Oberflaeche$Button3Listener.actionPerformed(Oberflaeche.java:606)
at java.awt.Button.processActionEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Button.processEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## torax13 (22. September 2008)

ohne mehr an info ist da nichts zu machen... Versucht das applet eventuell eine Verbindung zu einem Server aufzumachen? 
	
	
	



```
access denied (java.net.SocketPermission www.wmap.cz:80 connect,resolve)
```
läßt mich sowas vermuten....


----------



## thobeoz (22. September 2008)

Ja, das Applet versucht Informationen von einem (anderen) Server zu laden.
Ich weiß, dass es bei Applets ein paar Einschränkungen dies bezüglich gibt, aber es muss doch irgendwie machbar sein, oder?


----------



## joschi70 (23. September 2008)

Hallo thobeoz,

da Applets in einer Sandbox laufen, können diese immer nur eine Verbindung zu dem Server aufbauen von dem sie geladen wurden.
Um die Sandbox verlassen zu können muss das Applet signiert sein.

Hier findest Du einen Forumsbeitrag dazu: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=18083

Gruß
joschi


----------



## thobeoz (23. September 2008)

Der Link war ein Volltreffer...hab das Applet signiert und jetzt läuft es ohne Probleme im Browser. Danke!


----------

